# "Extra" on main headings..



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Under Extra there are several sub headings, one is Gallery.

This is pretty useles and under-used IMOHO unless I cannot read it ...

Can we not dump this and reallocate this resource?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think the site is due a major overhaul... :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I raised this ages ago (12-18months IIRC).

I'm sure at the time I was told there was a tidy up gonna happen.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Under adverts...

Aston Green Sport
Dover Road
Slough
Berkshire Get 10% Discount if you are a TT Owners Club Member (join here) on all parts and accessories.
Telephone: 01753-696 100
Ask for Paul Cannon

? Sure Paul the Guru has moved on :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Perhaps Jae hasn't managed to generate enough voluntary contributions in order to start work?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

cheekie

work is underway, and the new site etc will be here soon!!

Jae


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> cheekie
> 
> work is underway, and the new site etc will be here soon!!
> 
> Jae


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

gallery still works for me

I still have drd and dxn accounts


----------

